
Red quits the smartphone business after a single, terrible phone - bookofjoe
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/10/red-quits-the-smartphone-business-after-a-single-terrible-phone/
======
KFC_Manager
Know someone who works there. Their display is really cool (fet like a
Nintendo 3DS with more viewing angle and depth). They were trying to build
theoir own app ecosystem that leveraged their tech. I guess their target
market just didn’t find value in paying 2x for a phone with a cool display.

------
Quequau
Instead of a phone they should developed an affordable system similar to their
high end stuff based on the micro 4/3rds standard.

